# No rank or information after applying



## Janzen (May 12, 2013)

have you written your aptitude test, or done your interview yet?


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Im a member of local 613 in Atlanta, GA and when I applied and was accepted into the program they didn't give us our test grades. They just told us we were accepted, when we needed to go take a drug test and where to report once we passed the test.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds to me like you got the Madison Blues.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAcBCGOdDTo


----------



## Bill_Madison (May 13, 2013)

Janzen said:


> have you written your aptitude test, or done your interview yet?


Yep, did the aptitude test and had the interview, then got a letter saying I've been ranked/scored but that they don't provide that information to applicants. If your number comes up, they contact you. Otherwise you just wait for 2 years, then you need to reapply if you are still interested.


----------

